# Me Too Radical & 2014 Breeding Fees



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Me Too Radical "Bentley" is standing at stud to approved mares this year, but with great discounts.

Show Record: He was shown very light as a 3YR Old in the PQHA Western Pleasure placing Top placing 8th and 9th double judged. Will be showing in 2014 for sure in western pleasure and possibly trail.

Sire Power: So far, his foals have a earned over 300 points in AQHA and NSBA combined, and has earned at least $1200 in earnings in AQHA and NSBA. Towards the end of November I will check on those numbers as I have seen a few foals who did excellent this whole year.
So far he has produced Circuit Champions, Futurity Champions, Regional Champions, AQHA Money & Point Earners, NSBA Money & Point Earners, 1 World Qualifier in Ranch Pleasure, 1 AQHA Congress Team Qualifier (Unplaced due to injury during warm up), ROM Earners, AQHA All Around Champions, and AQHA Champions.

Here are a few of his offspring:









































Some of Bentley

































More pictures of him can be seen on his training thread.
http://www.horseforum.com/stallions-broodmares/me-too-radical~update-269289/page4/

Our fees have been set for the 2014 Breeding Season.

2014 Stud Fee: $800 + collection/shipping fee. 

Considerations are given to Early Booking, Multiple Mares, APHA Mares, and World/Congress Champions or Producers. 

Nominated to: PQHA QIP, MQHA SSA, Tom Powers, and NSBA SIF. 
Breedings are available for these futurities as most are half off. One time chute fee is applied. 

Shipping Fee is $250 (includes collection/lab fees)

APHA Mares can breed for $550.
Multiple Mares are $100 each for 2, $150 each for 3 or more mares
World/Congress Champions or Producers can breed at $500
Just pay the Booking Fee and get the Stud Fee for: By Jan. 1st-$550, By February 1st-$...650

This is a very great opportunity to add some of the best Western Pleasure bloodlines there is to your breeding program at very reasonable fees. With the Booking Fee due at the time of contract, you can reserve your breeding fee for as low as $550 for approved mares only as we are striving to produce quality foals. Collection/Shipping Fee does apply. Chute Fees are only for Donated Breedings.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't put the correct amounts on the earnings. The earnings are over $2600 earned in AQHA & NSBA. I do have a copy of the most current performance foal records so far to back me up.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh I even found out today that one of his sons that I didn't post was a longe line futurity champion lol I have a picture if anyone wants to see it.

But this guy is winning the circuits and has points in equitation, HUS, WP, and horsemanship


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I decided to give mare owners a break. Here are the changes.

2014 Stud Fee: $600 (includes booking)

First shipment is included.
Additional shipping is $250 each

Discounts:
Early Booking-Just pay the booking fee and pay the rest before breeding.
Jan 1st-$450
Feb 1st-$500
APHA Mares: $500
World/Congress Champion/Producers: $400 
Other Show Mares with at least an ROM~PM me.
Multiple Mares take $100 off each

And, we are having a Black Friday Special Discount.

If paid in full by December 25th, the stud fee is only $350 which includes booking and first shipment. No other fees unless an additional shipment is needed. Any additional shipments are $250 each. 

However, here are the conditions:
Conditions include:

*Must sign the contract and send the $350 and registration papers by December 25th
*Mares must have a Culture done
*Mares have to be up to date on shots


----------

